# Roasted Garlic



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Someone please tell me how to roast garlic so it can be used as an intense flavoring in recipes. I've tried it, but it always comes out very hard and crusty.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.
Remove as much of the paper from 2 whole heads of garlic as you can without breaking apart the cloves.
Place garlic heads in 1/4 cup water in a small baking dish.
Drizzle with 1 tablespoon olive oil.
Cover with aluminum foil or baking dish cover.
Put into oven and baste with olive oil/water mixture after 30 minutes.
Bake until garlic is soft and easily pierced with a thin-bladed knife, about 1 hour total cooking time.
*Tips:*


Quick recipe method: Spread individual unpeeled cloves evenly on cookie sheet, drizzle with oil, and bake about 30 minutes, stirring occasionally, until soft.
Squeeze cloves onto freshly baked bread or into a sealed, refrigerated container to be used within 3 days.
Recipe can be easily multiplied for garlic freaks.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Our method here is fairly simple. We do up 3 to 5 heads at a time.

Lay the head of garlic on it's side and cut the tips off the cloves all at one time.

Place the head on a cookie sheet or similar in a slow oven, around 325 degrees and leave in for 45 minutes to an hour. The exposed parts of the garlic will show a golden-brown color.

When cool pop the garlic cloves out of their individual skins and store in the fridge. Will keep for a very, very long time.

You can also put the peeled cloves into a small container of olive oil. You do not have to leave in the fridge since being that cold will slow down the infusion of flavors and could solidify the oil slowing the process down to a stop. After a week or two the oil will pick up the flavor. Use the cloves as usual and use the olive oil in salads or as you would use normally. Try a splash or two in the frying pan when making eggs.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

We roast garlic as it is, one whole bulb at a time. Just pop it in the oven til it's soft, cut off the top and squeeze the garlic paste out. When roasted garlic loses a lot of it's pungency and develops a nutty type of flavor that is excellent spread on a good bread.


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

Let's suppose that a guy has a whole tupperware container of individual garlic cloves, peeled and washed. " A friend of mine" planted garlic a while back, and the stuff went nutso. What'd the best way to utilize these cloves ?? "He" doesn't want to lose them since they came from "his" own little micro-farm. I'll pass along any good advice. :lol:


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

GMslave said:


> Let's suppose that a guy has a whole tupperware container of individual garlic cloves, peeled and washed. " A friend of mine" planted garlic a while back, and the stuff went nutso. What'd the best way to utilize these cloves ?? "He" doesn't want to lose them since they came from "his" own little micro-farm. I'll pass along any good advice. :lol:


This will get rid of 40 cloves... http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_16200,00.html?rsrc=search

and you may want to check out this cook book: http://www.amazon.com/Garlic-Lovers-Cookbook-Gilroy-Festival/dp/1587612372

The wife and I love roasted garlic on a french bread with pesto and goat cheese. Good


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

fresh bread and garlic.... no one is going to be happy with me today.... but breakfast was good....


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

GMslave said:


> Let's suppose that a guy has a whole tupperware container of individual garlic cloves, peeled and washed. ..... What'd the best way to utilize these cloves ??


I don't know what a tupperware container means. Guess it would depend on how big the tupperware container actually is.

Make sure that the cloves are dry. It pays to be careful in washing certain things since the water will remove natural oils.

Find a quart canning jar and put about a head or two worth of cloves in the jar and then fill most of the way up with Olive Oil (sometimes we use a quality regular corn or vegetable oil) and let sit for a week or so. Keep covered with a canning jar lid or stretch plastic wrap over it.

You do not need to put this in the refridgerator but keep away from high heat areas. After about a week check to see if the oil is getting infused with the garlic oils. As long as the garlic cloves are fresh and dry before they are used the mixture of oil and garlic will last months without going bad.

Once it is getting ready the olive oil can be used for flavoring the frying pan before making eggs. Other uses will occur to you.


----------

